# Which authors seem to write specifically for you?



## vbcxnmz (Oct 3, 2012)

Have you ever read a book and felt as though the author just reached inside your brain, pulled out your innermost thoughts, fears, secrets, and desires, and just splattered them all over some pages and called it a book? Which author, or which book, has spoken to you the most? Which have you connected to on a deep and personal level? Why? How? Tell us about it! : ) Also, what is your personality type and how does it relate to this?


As for me, I'd have to say that the author I can identify with the most would be Clive barker. I first discovered him when I was 13, and it was a defining moment in my life. His imagination consumed me, and his artwork was completely engrossing.

Example:








When I read the book _The Great and Secret Show_, I found myself wondering how Clive and I weren't the same person. He writes without inhibitions, he releases and exposes the morbid qualities contained within humanity, and he completely redefines the horror and even fantasy genres for me. It becomes disturbing on a personal level, something which no other author has really achieved for me, making it a valuable experience.

I am an INTJ, and a 5w4, which I believe plays well into the amount of relatability Clive Barker displays for me. I am attracted to inherently disturbing forms of art, especially when it breaks the rules and pushes the boundaries, and I think he accomplishes this quite well.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks to your suggestion, I bought _The Great and Secret Show._ I'll begin reading tonight. 

Out of all the fiction authors I've read, Ken Kesey's _One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest_ appealed to me, because he captured that feeling of being trapped and confined, while desiring freedom. The book used McMurphy as a catalyst for the changes in the institution, where the invisible machinery, which was represented by the head nurse and the hospital, turned men into lifeless cogs, who felt they had no purpose. The worst off was the Chief, who didn't even speak. But all the characters transformed because of McMurphy sacrificing himself to give them the chance to live again. He did not shatter the system, but rather showed that it was possible to have an attitude of freedom and hope during life's cruelest circumstances. 

Another book that got to me was _Damien _by Hermann Hesse. It was about an individual searching for purpose and meaning in life. He wanders through various paths, where he meets people who change his outlook on life. This book is about personal evolution and the alienation that comes from living authentically. Another notable mention is _The Old Man and The Sea_.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I really love both of the Fitzgeralds. F. Scott Fitzgerald had AMAZING sensory imagery, he was so romantic in this realistic, Se sort of way (if that makes any sense to you). He really seemed to want to capture the intensity of moments, to drive home the impact of what was happening around him.

Zelda's internal monologues speak to me as well, in a different way, I'm pretty sure she was some xxFP type, seems like Fi to me. 

I also love _Wuthering Heights _(I think Emily Bronte was an ENFP or INFP) and _The Sorrows of Young Werther _(I believe the character was some kind of unhealthy IxFP type; I don't necessarily agree with how he went off the deep end, but Goethe's prose is amazing, same kind of "capturing the moment" sensory poetry as Fitzgerald, IMO).

Henry Miller is probably like a more asshole-ish version of me, kind of an insensitive womanizing jerk early in life (but who am I to judge, I'm pretty sure he never had my anger issues) but overall I understand his thinking and world view and found his writing to be an inspiration to my life.


----------



## vbcxnmz (Oct 3, 2012)

> Thanks to your suggestion, I bought _The Great and Secret Show. _I'll begin reading it tonight_._


That is awesome. It is quite disconcerting in a beautiful way. I hope you enjoy it as much as I did. : )



> Another book that got to me was _Damien _by Hermann Hesse. It was about an individual searching for purpose and meaning in life. He wanders through various paths, where he meets people who change his outlook on life. This book is about personal evolution and the alienation that comes from living authentically. Another notable mention is _The Old Man and The Sea._


That sounds quite interesting... Hesse has been recommended to me before, now I know which books to start with.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

I love any writer who tells me something I do not already know. I am not that concrete a person, so I can do without all the adjectives. Fiction usually doesn't interest me. I am not interested in how other people perceive things, especially when they have weird or sick thoughts.

I prefer the abstract, the subtle and the humorous.


----------



## Cristy0505 (Oct 8, 2012)

Charles Bukowski.

All from him I've ever read until today sounded so alike myself.


----------



## vbcxnmz (Oct 3, 2012)

Bear987 said:


> I love any writer who tells me something I do not already know. I am not that concrete a person, so I can do without all the adjectives. Fiction usually doesn't interest me. I am not interested in how other people perceive things, especially when they have weird or sick thoughts.
> 
> I prefer the abstract, the subtle and the humorous.


Do you have any examples? That sounds enticing.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

vbcxnmz said:


> Do you have any examples? That sounds enticing.


:happy: I figured I should have gotten more specific than that. I didn't because there's little that I can stand at the moment. I am not normal. Awkward.

Still, I like

_Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?_
Edward Albee

_Murder in the Cathedral_
T.S. Elliot

Just last night, I watched the movie _Butter_ and I can't think of anything else right now!


----------



## vbcxnmz (Oct 3, 2012)

Ahh, okay. The film adaptation of _Virginia Woolf _was amazing, I may have to read that one lol


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

Kafka. He deals with the absurd and I absolutely love it. Saul Bellow is also a writer I connect with.


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

Cristy0505 said:


> Charles Bukowski.
> 
> All from him I've ever read until today sounded so alike myself.


That's surprising to hear from a woman to me. I've read all of his stuff, but there is a bit of misogyny I could see a lot of people becoming uncomfortable with.


----------



## Cristy0505 (Oct 8, 2012)

downsowf said:


> That's surprising to hear from a woman to me. I've read all of his stuff, but there is a bit of misogyny I could see a lot of people becoming uncomfortable with.


Oh but take off his things about getting drunk of course. I don't even enjoy alcoholic beverages.

I mean his point of view on life people and his posture about don't giving a damn for everything. His anarchism... Well I recognize myself on most of things I have ever read from him...

“My ambition is handicapped by laziness” 

“Some people never go crazy. What truly horrible lives they must lead.” 

“There are worse things than being alone
but it often takes decades to realize this
and most often when you do it's too late
and there's nothing worse than too late”

“An intellectual says a simple thing in a hard way. An artist says a hard thing in a simple way.”

“I don't hate people. I just feel better when they aren't around.”

“Boring damned people. All over the earth. Propagating more boring damned people. What a horror show. The earth swarmed with them.” 

“Some lose all mind and become soul,insane.
some lose all soul and become mind, intellectual.
some lose both and become accepted” 

“Of course it's possible to love a human being if you don't know them too well.” 

“Soon they forget how to think, they let others think for them. Their brains are stuffed with cotton. They look ugly, they talk ugly, they walk ugly. Play them the great music of the centuries and they can't hear it. Most people's deaths are a sham. There's nothing left to die.” 

“The difference between a democracy and a dictatorship is that in a democracy you vote first and take orders later; in a dictatorship you don't have to waste your time voting”

"Love is a form of prejudice. You love what you need, you love what makes you feel good, you love what is convenient. How can you say you love one person when there are ten thousand people in the world that you would love more if you ever met them? But you'll never meet them. "

“Who knows? Insanity is comparative. Who sets the norm?”

“Some people like what you do, some people hate what you do, but most people simply don’t give a damn.”

“Genius might be the ability to say a profound thing in a simple way.”


----------



## A Clockwork Alice (Jun 21, 2011)

Jack Kerouac is my writer.

“The only people for me are the mad ones, the ones who are mad to live, mad to talk, mad to be saved, desirous of everything at the same time, the ones who never yawn or say a commonplace thing, but burn, burn, burn like fabulous yellow roman candles exploding like spiders across the stars.”


----------



## vbcxnmz (Oct 3, 2012)

dodartt said:


> Jack Kerouac is my writer.
> 
> “The only people for me are the mad ones, the ones who are mad to live, mad to talk, mad to be saved, desirous of everything at the same time, the ones who never yawn or say a commonplace thing, but burn, burn, burn like fabulous yellow roman candles exploding like spiders across the stars.”


That is a beautiful quote, you have inspired me to look up this author.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Henry Miller. Everytime I read this stuff, it makes me want to live. His writing is intense, and reading one of his books is a real experience. I like how he writes about his struggles. The struggle to be a writer, to be a creative person, living in poverty ect. It's all very human. He also made me want to write, and he reminds me of myself in a lot of ways.

F. Scott Fitzgerald is another one who I really identify with. I relate alot to his protagonists, and seeing as how he based them off of himself, and him also being a type 3, this makes sense. I also admire his wonderful prose and the way he really captures the spirit of his age. There is alot of tragedy mixed with romanticism in his work that I am very drawn to. His short stories are exceptional as well.


----------



## danseuse (Nov 18, 2012)

Sylvia Plath. Just... omg. Her words are just magical. They reach inside you and grab hold of your heart and chokes it out. When I read the things she writes, most of the time I have to stop and sit there and just be like ugghhh wow. The Bell Jar was my first & favourite book of hers - it's amazing. Puts my feelings into words so eloquently that I could never possibly do myself.


----------



## seaserpent (Nov 23, 2012)

Anthony Burgess. The man was such a beautiful person.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Isabel Allende. She creates magical worlds for me. 
Gabriel Garcia Marquez... for the same reason.


----------



## Mayonaise (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't read that much, but there's that one book by Virginia Woolf that I love, To the Lighthouse. I really like the way she uses stream of consciousness to ponder on thoughts and describes them for what it seems like forever. I did write like that in school until teachers kept saying that my paragraphs were to wordy or lengthy. The book also makes me think a whole lot about life.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

No author but musician. I think the musician whose lyrics really touches me the most on a strangely profound level is Marilyn Manson. The music he performs is something I'd like to perform - something simple but yet complex, no pretense or trying to be something it's not. The lyrics often hit every close to home as well even though we fundamentally are two different people and do not share experiences in any way, shape or form. Yet there are a lot of similarities and I relate so well to his lyrics:

Is this what you wanted?
This is what you get.
Turned all your lives into shit.
You never accepted or treated me fair
blame me for what I believe and I wear.
You fucked yourselves and you raise these sheep
the blue and the withered seeds you will reap.
You never gave me a chance to be me
Or even a fucking chance just to be.
But I have to show you that you played a role
and I will destroy you with one simple hole.
The world that hates me has taken its toll 
but now I have finally taken control.
You wanted so bad to make me this thing
and now I can help you to kill the king

and I am not sorry, and I am not sorry
this is what you deserve
and I am not sorry, and I am not sorry
this is what you deserve
and I am not sorry, and I am not sorry
this is what you deserve

King Kill 33
King Kill 33
King Kill 33
King Kill 33

Or:

there's not much left to love
too tired today to hate
I feel the empty
I feel the minute of decay
I'm on my way down now, I'd like to take you with me
I'm on my way down
I'm on my way down now, I'd like to take you with me
I'm on my way down
the minute that it's born
it begins to die
I'd love to just give in,
I'd love to live this lie
I've been to black and back
I've whited out my name
a lack of pain, a lack of hope,
a lack of anything to say
there is no cure for what is killing me
I'm on my way down
I've looked ahead and saw a
world that's dead
I guess that I am too

_[chorus]_

I'm on my way down now, I'd like to take you with me...

As for our personalities, there's definitely an obvious overlap. I am very certain of Manson being an INTP, and while he's a core 4w5 and I'm a 5w4, I know he's got a 5w4 fix and 8w9 gut. We have exacty the same tritype but the order is a little swapped and we share MBTI type. I get the same eerie feeling when I read @Jawz' poetry too, where it really could have been me writing that. I also recently heard about of how the Chinese elements are applied on personality and I am 100% sure Manson and I are both metallic people (I supose Jawz is too). I do however think Manson's an sx/sp while I'm sp/sx though, but yes, we're very similar individuals. 

Another song that probably describes me the best is I Wait by Daylight Dies which is eerie in how well it describes me as a person:

things in this world seem so far away once again i wonder where i am 
somewhere someone's speaking but i cannot hear 
and once again it all falls apart but still i wait here trying to find some remnant of myself 
my days a dull aching please tell me what i'm waiting for 
all my days are fading into one all my days are fading all my days are fading into one
all my days are fading away 
things in this world have never seems so gray once again i wonder what i've become 
somewhere something's breaking this world's so dead when i cannot feel what's in my head 
but still i wait here trying to find some remnant of myself 
my days a dull aching please tell me what i'm waiting for


----------

